# manual tranny fluid??



## Brian McKinney (Sep 22, 2006)

does it take ATF D4?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

use redline!!!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

You didn't tell us which MINI you have. They don't all use the same transaxle.

5-speed Midland gearbox up to 7/2004 uses MTF-94

http://www.lonestarminiclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=474

5-speed Getrag Convertible 4/2004 uses MTF-LT-3
5-speed Getrag Sedan from 7/2004 uses MTF-LT-3
5-speed Getrag Convertible from 9/2006 uses MTF-LT-4

6 spd Getrag GS6-85 up to 7/2004 MTF-94
6 spd Getrag GS6-85 from 7/2004 MTF-LT-3
6 spd Getrag GS6-85 with limited slip from 1/2005 MTF-94

6-speed Getrag GS6-55 BG, GS6-53 BG/DG from 9/2006 MTF-LT-4

Don't trust anything you read on the internet. My post included. Look for a sticker on the unit. If you can't find it, it would be safest to take your VIN to a dealer and make sure you get the correct fluid.

MTF-94 is also used in Land Rovers. LT-3 and LT-4 are BMW fluids. If you do switch to Red Line, make sure you get the correct one.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

I know a few folks that have been using redline MTL.

http://www.lonestarminiclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=474

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/drivetrain-cooper-s/110250-manual-trans-fluid.html


----------



## Devilsown (Dec 28, 2008)

AMSOIL manual tranny fluid for my 03 6 speed LOVE IT!


----------

